# Music Maker 2004



## EviLCypress (4. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

ich habe mir über Ebay den Music Maker 2004 deluxe geholt. Leider geht irgendwie nicht die Tutorial CD! Hat jemand das Video oder kann  mir sagen wo ich ein Tutorial dafür erhalte


----------



## liquidbeats (6. Oktober 2004)

Wieso funktioniert die CD nicht ?
Alle Fehlerquellen ausgemerzt ?

Vieleicht bekommst du bei ebay eine tutorials CD :rolleysy:
Versuch es aber erstmal beim Hersteller, CD umtauschen sollte kein Problem sein wenn diese Optisch noch einwand frei aussieht bzw. wenn diese Kolant sind werden sie dir diese auch austauschen.

Kurtze frage am rande.
was verstehst du bei M-M-M nicht ?
was genau möchtest du wissen ?

Gruß Andy


----------



## EviLCypress (7. Oktober 2004)

ja die CD ist absolut nicht lesbar 
ist auch ne art Rohling! Hmmm...Die anderen sind Original

also ich möchte gerne Remixe machen mit Music Maker 2004
aber halt einfach 3 4 Songs gleichzeitiglaufen lassen ist ja kacke wie du dir ja denken kannst! Deswegen würde ich gerne wissen wie man z.b. Stimmen filtert, genaues Fading etc.
die ganzen Spielereien die man brauch um einen vernünftigen Remix zu machen! Oder gibts da andere Tutorials!  Will einfach Remixe machen! Im Netz etc. wird man ja bombadiert mit Remixen und das klingt ja nicht so als ob sie nebenbei einfach das Originallaufen lassen und dann halt einfach ein anderes Lied mit passendem Beat laufen lassen!
Darum gehts mir! Will einfach nur wissen wie ich mal sowas anstellen kann!

Greetz


----------

